# Pine Log Hogs



## djtoomuch

Hey folks. I need some direction on hunting hogs at pine log. Never been hog hunting before and wanted to give it a try (actually some one gave me some sausage recently and it was delicious, lol.) If anyone is willing to let a rookie like my self tag along with them or atleast give me so pointer, that would be great. Thanks in advance. Looking forward to the responses.


----------



## 308-MIKE

DJ, your best bet would be to do a search on here from past posts on hog hunting at pine log. It's one of those places where you'll see sign everywhere, but no pigs.
Look at and study previous posts. When you do go to pone log, find an area that is dense with vegetation and keep the wind in your face. It's a tough place to find hogs, but others have done it. B Friendly even caught him self a piglet with his hands.
Good luck and just gave fun when you're there.


----------



## pnome

What weapon do you plan on using to hunt them?


----------



## djtoomuch

Got  .22lr that should do the job if i hit'em in the ear. what ya think?


----------



## pnome

djtoomuch said:


> Got  .22lr that should do the job if i hit'em in the ear. what ya think?



OK, so your plan is small game hunts then.  There is a hunt in January that you can use a big game rifle.  Also, the gates will be open for that hunt.

For small game hunts, the gates aren't going to be open.  So you'll have to walk in.  Bring comfy boots and plenty of water.  

You should be fine with the .22lr, just don't shoot any big ones.  Which, you'll want to not do anyway because it's likely to be a long drag out.

So, now all you have to do is find them.  Good luck with that.  I've gone to pine log to hunt them _many_ times.  I've seen a total of five and killed one.  I find fresh sign of them every time I go though. 

I haven't been there since the august hog hunt, so any information I give you about where I found fresh sign is going to be stale by now.  So, I just have some general hints based on my experience to give you.

It is very rare to see a hog moving through the open woods during daylight.  It is even rarer to see a hog in an open field during daylight. There are 1000s of acres of pine thicket on Pine Log WMA (apt name there) they have to hide in.  But that's where they are.  If you can move quietly through these, I think it's your best bet.   If you can't move super quiet through the pine thickets, still hunt the edges of them near fresh sign.

The current google earth image of pine log is fairly recent, so use it.  Walking in from the gate on East Valley to hunt the north side of the WMA is a beautiful hike.  Nice views of the mountains.  Pack a lunch and have a fun day in the woods.


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971

No such Thing as a Pine Log Hog. You have a Better Chance of Seeing Bigfoot than a Hog there.


----------



## djtoomuch

Thanks for the info. My parents live off of east valley. Didnt know the wma was that close. Will definitely be hunting there when i go visit. Which will prolly be often now since its so close. Is the hunt in january a sign in or quota?



pnome said:


> OK, so your plan is small game hunts then.  There is a hunt in January that you can use a big game rifle.  Also, the gates will be open for that hunt.
> 
> For small game hunts, the gates aren't going to be open.  So you'll have to walk in.  Bring comfy boots and plenty of water.
> 
> You should be fine with the .22lr, just don't shoot any big ones.  Which, you'll want to not do anyway because it's likely to be a long drag out.
> 
> So, now all you have to do is find them.  Good luck with that.  I've gone to pine log to hunt them _many_ times.  I've seen a total of five and killed one.  I find fresh sign of them every time I go though.
> 
> I haven't been there since the august hog hunt, so any information I give you about where I found fresh sign is going to be stale by now.  So, I just have some general hints based on my experience to give you.
> 
> It is very rare to see a hog moving through the open woods during daylight.  It is even rarer to see a hog in an open field during daylight. There are 1000s of acres of pine thicket on Pine Log WMA (apt name there) they have to hide in.  But that's where they are.  If you can move quietly through these, I think it's your best bet.   If you can't move super quiet through the pine thickets, still hunt the edges of them near fresh sign.
> 
> The current google earth image of pine log is fairly recent, so use it.  Walking in from the gate on East Valley to hunt the north side of the WMA is a beautiful hike.  Nice views of the mountains.  Pack a lunch and have a fun day in the woods.


----------



## pnome

djtoomuch said:


> Thanks for the info. My parents live off of east valley. Didnt know the wma was that close. Will definitely be hunting there when i go visit. Which will prolly be often now since its so close. Is the hunt in january a sign in or quota?



Sign in.  Which you can do online now.


----------



## bfriendly

308-MIKE said:


> DJ, your best bet would be to do a search on here from past posts on hog hunting at pine log. It's one of those places where you'll see sign everywhere, but no pigs.
> Look at and study previous posts. When you do go to pone log, find an area that is dense with vegetation and keep the wind in your face. It's a tough place to find hogs, but others have done it. B Friendly even caught him self a piglet with his hands.
> Good luck and just gave fun when you're there.



This^^^



> OK, so your plan is small game hunts then. There is a hunt in January that you can use a big game rifle. Also, the gates will be open for that hunt.
> 
> For small game hunts, the gates aren't going to be open. So you'll have to walk in. Bring comfy boots and plenty of water.
> 
> You should be fine with the .22lr, just don't shoot any big ones. Which, you'll want to not do anyway because it's likely to be a long drag out.
> 
> So, now all you have to do is find them. Good luck with that. I've gone to pine log to hunt them many times. I've seen a total of five and killed one. I find fresh sign of them every time I go though.
> 
> I haven't been there since the august hog hunt, so any information I give you about where I found fresh sign is going to be stale by now. So, I just have some general hints based on my experience to give you.
> 
> It is very rare to see a hog moving through the open woods during daylight. It is even rarer to see a hog in an open field during daylight. There are 1000s of acres of pine thicket on Pine Log WMA (apt name there) they have to hide in. But that's where they are. If you can move quietly through these, I think it's your best bet. If you can't move super quiet through the pine thickets, still hunt the edges of them near fresh sign.
> 
> The current google earth image of pine log is fairly recent, so use it. Walking in from the gate on East Valley to hunt the north side of the WMA is a beautiful hike. Nice views of the mountains. Pack a lunch and have a fun day in the woods.



And this^^ 

Pinelog is Absolutely Beautiful, but the hogs get alot of pressure from Other hunters as well as Doggers in the off season etc.......Its pretty much the closest WMA to Atlanta that really does have game.

 First Light is best chance to see hogs.......seems like the few I have harvested, I was back home butchering by 9 O'clock. 

We Actually saw Piglets 2 weeks in a Row on opposite sides of the WMA......South side during Special Hog hunt and Snowy ground ...........snow on the ground is AWESOME!!





Food Plots off East Valley the following Week during Small Game Season





Have fun and enjoy the WMA.......hopefully you can kill a Yote too


----------



## synack

I don't know much about hunting at all, let alone hog hunting, but I would be willing to go out. I have a bolt action .308 and an AR .223 both could take out any hog.. the problem would be finding the sneaky porkers. I don't think that's too far from me (Johns Creek).


----------



## djtoomuch

synack said:


> I don't know much about hunting at all, let alone hog hunting, but I would be willing to go out. I have a bolt action .308 and an AR .223 both could take out any hog.. the problem would be finding the sneaky porkers. I don't think that's too far from me (Johns Creek).



Thats cool. I dont know much about hunting myself but im sure the info is accurate. bfriendly cosigning the info is just icing on the cake (he sominthing like a pinelog legend when it comes to hunting hogs). i'd be willing ta hunt wit ya. two sets of eyes is better then one. you'd need a small game weapon tho unless your goin during the special hunt in january.


----------



## reformed

DJ, I'm in the same boat, no experience beyond common sense but I'd like to try hunting. Hit me up, I'm in Rydal near East Valley.


----------



## bfriendly

djtoomuch said:


> Thats cool. I dont know much about hunting myself but im sure the info is accurate. bfriendly cosigning the info is just icing on the cake (he sominthing like a pinelog legend when it comes to hunting hogs). i'd be willing ta hunt wit ya. two sets of eyes is better then one. you'd need a small game weapon tho unless your goin during the special hunt in january.



.....dude I am spittin up all over my keyboard. That is the funniest junk I have heard in a while, but thank You, just the same

Truth is, I have been there ALOT and have been in every gate and a whole lotta places just parking off the side of the road.  And there are hogs there......we were bound to run into each other once in a while

Most of your pine thickets will have sign and besides, pine needles are not as loud as Leaves when you walk and crawl on them


----------



## dotties cutter

I don't know that hunting area but when you do get that hog I can help you turn it into some sure enough good sausage.


----------



## howee24

Im down to go too if im not working but im also in the same boat. Ive always been more of a fisherman than a hunter but my daddy and my cousins have taught me a few things over the years and i finally decided to start deer hunting this year. I just killed my first deer last saturday at pine log. 105 lb 7 pointer which im very proud to start with seeing that i stalked and called it up about 20 ft from me. After that experience im down for any kind of hunting lol. (As long as i know im gonna eat it) and ive been hearing about how good these hogs are. Im not even 5 minutes from check in station but i only have a 30-30 so if im off im down to go in jan.


----------



## howee24

While im in here id like to ask when you fellas are talkin about "signs" what are these signs you speak of?  I come across a long trail yesterday on allatoona land at times was ten feet wide with a bunch of dug up spots in the leaves that were similar to deer scrapes. Is this hogs or turkey?


----------



## pnome

howee24 said:


> While im in here id like to ask when you fellas are talkin about "signs" what are these signs you speak of?  I come across a long trail yesterday on allatoona land at times was ten feet wide with a bunch of dug up spots in the leaves that were similar to deer scrapes. Is this hogs or turkey?



Similar to deer scrapes I would say turkey.  But there are some hogs on 'toona.

As for hog sign, you're looking for things like tracks:





Notice it's more rounded than a deer track

Wallows are always nice to find:





There will usually be mud on trees nearby wallows and on logs:





and of course rooting:




Which will look like someone has gone through the area with a rototiller.


----------



## Sgt.USMC

Hey guys (reformed, djtoomuch and howee24 especially), my name is Brian and I live off of East Valley and love to hunt the hogs with a .22lr, (howee24 I have another .22lr that you can borrow too). Like y'all I sure ain't a ledgendary hunter but I love to go and know where plenty of signs are in a couple different areas near the East Valley Rd entrance. I'd love to meet up and show what I've found. Shoot me a private message or just respond to this. Going out with some other like minded fellas would be great...


----------



## mpwarrak

I've killed and missed hogs on pine log.  Every time I've found them, there have been at least 6 or 8 in a pile.  

Here's the trick.  Most guys hunt over sign, like they would a deer.  That doesn't work with these guys. 
 If you find fresh sign, hunt somewhere else!  That's partially a joke, but somewhat true.  When the hogs get done tearing up an area, they will usually be done there for a few weeks, unless its a hot recurring food source.

They travel in large groups and cover a LOT of ground, sometimes many miles per day.  You might be looking at fresh sign, and they might be in the next county.  By the way, they aren't restricted to Pine Log property, I've seen them in farmer's fields nearby.

The best thing I can say is walk edges of thick stuff and listen, you usually hear them before you see them!  This is from a couple years ago:


----------



## howee24

Nice. Thanks for the info yall


----------



## pnome

mpwarrak said:


> This is from a couple years ago:
> View attachment 763644



Did you get that on the January hunt?  I remember the snow.


----------



## mpwarrak

I THINK it was the feb. hunt, I believe that's when we had the 3-4 inches of snow.  Back then (2011?) the February hunt wasn't quota with dogs like it is now....


----------



## Slugslinger

I got one in the first hog hunt this year, but after all the hunting pressure starts they're nowhere to be found in the usual places.  Anybody knows where they go in the winter?


----------



## pnome

mpwarrak said:


> I THINK it was the feb. hunt, I believe that's when we had the 3-4 inches of snow.  Back then (2011?) the February hunt wasn't quota with dogs like it is now....



That's right, Though I think it snowed for the January one that year too.  Just not as much.

I remember coming in Saturday morning to one of my favorite spots and noticing that someone had carted out a dead hog the day before.  You wouldn't have happened to kill that one on the east side of the WMA on a friday?


----------



## mpwarrak

Umm, carted?  I didn't have a cart, but yeah I dragged it.  Friday sounds right.  I guess you could say East central, although I put on a total of 6 miles.  To the top of the mountains and all the way back down.

Maybe here's a clue, it was down that road that used to be closed but is now open the last 2 years....  And then turn left way off said road.


----------



## pnome

mpwarrak said:


> Maybe here's a clue, it was down that road that used to be closed but is now open the last 2 years....  And then turn left way off said road.



That's the road I'm thinking of.  I saw the blood the next morning in the light of my flashlight on the way in.

I remember thinking, "Looks like someone got one back here!  That's a good sign!"

Funny that I remember that morning so clearly.   Nice to see a picture of the pig!


----------



## reformed

Lurk and learn... Thanks to everyone! I'm a hunting newbie and I keep putting it off till the next season for whatever reasons life may throw at me but I've been meeting folks and reading all the advice in these Forums, Good stuff! I'll do it this Season for sure!


----------



## Pro Hunter 1971

No such thing as a Pine Log Hog. You have a better chance to see a Sasquatch or a Black Panter.


----------



## mpwarrak

Pro Hunter 1971 said:


> No such thing as a Pine Log Hog. You have a better chance to see a Sasquatch or a Black Panter.



Yeah, you're right.  How did you know the one in the picture I posted was really from somewhere else??   

BTW, that's the 2nd time you've posted that on this thread.  You don't think people heard you the first time?  Or are you just trying to keep other hunters off "your" spot?

If you're serious, you're wrong.  If you're joking, it's not funny after the first time.  Jokes are only funny once.


----------



## synack

djtoomuch said:


> Thats cool. I dont know much about hunting myself but im sure the info is accurate. bfriendly cosigning the info is just icing on the cake (he sominthing like a pinelog legend when it comes to hunting hogs). i'd be willing ta hunt wit ya. two sets of eyes is better then one. you'd need a small game weapon tho unless your goin during the special hunt in january.



Hm, well I don't have a small game weapon. I have some handguns, an AR, and my Bolt gun (.308). I am surprised that they care what you shoot a hog with, seems like they would want them exterminated.


----------



## mpwarrak

synack said:


> Hm, well I don't have a small game weapon. I have some handguns, an AR, and my Bolt gun (.308). I am surprised that they care what you shoot a hog with, seems like they would want them exterminated.



This is the reason I think: they don't want to catch you in small game season with a rifle, trying to explain that you're not hunting deer....


----------



## Danny Leigh

Isn't it fox and bobcat season? (came in Dec 1 and goes out Feb 28)

This is the first year you can use centerfire rifles larger than .17 cal to hunt fox and bobcat.


----------



## synack

Danny Leigh said:


> Isn't it fox and bobcat season? (came in Dec 1 and goes out Feb 28)
> 
> This is the first year you can use centerfire rifles larger than .17 cal to hunt fox and bobcat.



O'rly?! 

I haven't been out in the woods with the AR yet.


----------



## Matt58vt

I own land on east valley, if we have corn out we will get 15+ hogs in a single picture. it does seem to be feast or famine though, either they are nowhere to be found or EVERYWHERE. We had two large fields that looked like someone drove a tiller through it was so rooted up early last year.


----------



## synack

Let me know if you want someone to come by! I'd love to harvest one!


----------



## howee24

Maybe yall can tell me this. On the coming up dove hunt dec 15-? Dove are considered small game but fowl so shotgun only. So can we go hog hunting with small game rifles during this hunt or nothing but shotguns period?


----------



## Danny Leigh

howee24 said:


> Maybe yall can tell me this. On the coming up dove hunt dec 15-? Dove are considered small game but fowl so shotgun only. So can we go hog hunting with small game rifles during this hunt or nothing but shotguns period?



You can use pretty much whatever weapon you want to use now as long as small game season is open. Just because dove is also open does not mean you have to use shotguns.

With the new rules this year you can use big game weapons during fox/bobcat season which started Dec 1 and goes through Feb 28. 

While not required... I suggest wearing orange


----------



## howee24

Danny Leigh said:


> You can use pretty much whatever weapon you want to use now as long as small game season is open. Just because dove is also open does not mean you have to use shotguns.
> 
> With the new rules this year you can use big game weapons during fox/bobcat season which started Dec 1 and goes through Feb 28.
> 
> While not required... I suggest wearing orange



Then it is on my friend. IT IS ON!


----------



## kvfalcon

Anyone planning on being at Pine Log in the a.m.?


----------



## howee24

Thought it didnt start til wed?  I will b there wed fri and sat. Cant wait


----------



## kvfalcon

howee24 said:


> Thought it didnt start til wed?  I will b there wed fri and sat. Cant wait



I meant for "furbearers".  With almost non-stop rain I skipped it today.

I put about a half a day in last Monday. There are coyote tracks zig-zagging across every road up there!


----------



## howee24

Hmm. Didnt know u could go for that but i am just learning about this wma stuff. Theres such a wide variety to learn about. So is there a hunt open for furbearers or can u go the whole time small game season is in?


----------



## mpwarrak

Here's the problem with this centerfire fox / bobcat law. 
I don't think you can take furbearers, period, on Pine Log.  During small game season the board at the check station says: squirrel, rabbit, dove, open, no furbearer season.
Something about the owners (Aubrey corp.) wanting it banned after a coon hunter set the place on fire years ago trying to smoke a coon out of a tree.
That's the story somebody told me anyway.  
So yeah, the fox / bobcat / centerfire / hog thing seems to make sense, except on Pine Log....  where you can't shoot a fox or bobcat with any weapon.  

Maybe we should clarify this with a warden, because the regulations book doesn't make any distinction between furbearers and squirrel / rabbit.  It just says small game?


----------



## bfriendly

mpwarrak said:


> Here's the problem with this centerfire fox / bobcat law.
> I don't think you can take furbearers, period, on Pine Log.  During small game season the board at the check station says: squirrel, rabbit, dove, open, no furbearer season.
> Something about the owners (Aubrey corp.) wanting it banned after a coon hunter set the place on fire years ago trying to smoke a coon out of a tree.
> That's the story somebody told me anyway.
> So yeah, the fox / bobcat / centerfire / hog thing seems to make sense, except on Pine Log....  where you can't shoot a fox or bobcat with any weapon.
> 
> Maybe we should clarify this with a warden, because the regulations book doesn't make any distinction between furbearers and squirrel / rabbit.  It just says small game?



I am about 99% sure I have always read that there were No Furbearer Season at Pinelog too. But this year's reg Book Does NOT Say it under the Pinelog dates. I cant find an old book to check it though.

I just checked and My Big game stamp is still in order so I hope to be out there with my 12 gauge and rifled slugs


----------



## kvfalcon

Page 44 of the regulations book, Pine Log WMA (113): Small Game Dec. 15-Jan 8.  Under Special Regs they discuss horse and bicycle trail closures during firearm season and the fact that ATVs are prohibited.  There is no mention of restrictions regarding the harvesting of furbearers.  

On page 33 they list Fox and Bobcat under Small Game.  

On page 29 under Small Game, Fox and Bobcat: Dec. 1-Feb. 28 No Limit.  Hunting with dogs allowed.  Bobcats and Foxes may be hunted with small game firearms or centerfire firearms of .17 caliber or larger.  Manual calls only.  

If there's a restriction on hunting Fox and Bobcat at Pine Log I'm not familiar with it.  I would really like some clarification.  The story of the coon hunters starting a fire was posted on this forum some 7 years ago.


----------



## mpwarrak

Yeah, the regulations sure don't say it, but they have written "no furbearers" on the whiteboard at the check station in years past.  Not sure if that changed, or if we have too many lawmakers with conflicting rules....


----------



## Danny Leigh

mpwarrak said:


> Yeah, the regulations sure don't say it, but they have written "no furbearers" on the whiteboard at the check station in years past.  Not sure if that changed, or if we have too many lawmakers with conflicting rules....



Is it on the board this year?


----------



## mpwarrak

We won't know until after this deer hunt....


----------



## Danny Leigh

mpwarrak said:


> We won't know until after this deer hunt....



Should have been if they were not going to allow furbearer hunting which started Dec 1. 

The 2012-13 regs for Pine Log had "no furbearer season", but this year's regs do not.

From 12-13 regs...
Small Game
• Aug. 15-Sept. 7, Oct. 20-Nov. 12, Nov.
18-Dec. 10, Dec. 16-Jan. 9, Jan. 14-Feb.
7, Feb. 11-28. No furbearer season.


----------



## howee24

Im not very gun savy so somebody school me on what exactly centerfire weapons are? And this may be a dumb question but it a 30-30 a centerfire weapon?


----------



## Danny Leigh

howee24 said:


> Im not very gun savy so somebody school me on what exactly centerfire weapons are? And this may be a dumb question but it a 30-30 a centerfire weapon?



Yep, a 30-30 is a centerfire which is where the firing pin hits the primer (in the center).  .22, .22WMR, and .17HMR are rim-fire and have been the traditional small game rifles allowed. 

With the reg change this year allowing any centerfire larger than .17 for fox and bobcat you can use pretty much use any rifle from Dec 1-Feb 28 as long as the WMA is open for small game. Of course that doesn't mean you can shoot a squirrel with said 30-30.


----------



## howee24

Gotcha lol. I called this morning to see about goin in during the coming up dove hunt but the guy didnt seem to know what to tell me and it sounded like he was saying most if not all gates would be closed but im not sure what he was saying. He wasnt a gw. Been trying to catch one at the check station but no luck yet


----------



## myname

Centerfire means a cartridge with a primer in the center of the base. Rimfire has primer compound painted around the inside base of the casing near the rim such as .22LR.


----------



## myname

*What gates - roads are open now 12/13/13 Pine Log*

Anyone who has been up to Pine Log since yesterday (12/11/2013) What gates - roads are open now for the sign in hunt?


----------



## howee24

All of them but they are logging down rock quarry road which is where i was gonna hunt.


----------



## bluemarlin

It was pretty cold and quiet out there today but I picked off a 40 pounder at 25 yards.


----------



## mpwarrak

Danny Leigh said:


> Should have been if they were not going to allow furbearer hunting which started Dec 1.
> 
> The 2012-13 regs for Pine Log had "no furbearer season", but this year's regs do not.
> 
> From 12-13 regs...
> Small Game
> • Aug. 15-Sept. 7, Oct. 20-Nov. 12, Nov.
> 18-Dec. 10, Dec. 16-Jan. 9, Jan. 14-Feb.
> 7, Feb. 11-28. No furbearer season.



Right now small game season is closed, because of the deer hunt, and I didn't get a chance to look at the board before yesterday.

But thanks for doing the research on last years regs and all, I didn't notice that it changed.  Sound good to me!  That means we can hunt hogs with centerfire for 3 months...


----------



## howee24

Could yall gimme some advice on whats a good area for some mid day hog hunting? I aint got no idea where to start but me and my cuz gonna spend all day up there tommorrow


----------



## bluemarlin

howee24 said:


> Could yall gimme some advice on whats a good area for some mid day hog hunting? I aint got no idea where to start but me and my cuz gonna spend all day up there tommorrow



I hunted bucks this morning up on top of the hills and besides a couple fox squirrels it was dead. This afternoon I found the pigs in a low area. If you look you'll see lots of hog signs up high but I found more in the low areas. That consistent wind we had today helped. If it's swirling tomorrow, I'd hunt high. Good luck.


----------



## howee24

Thanks. Not lookin for your spot but closer to main rd, east valley, or rock quarry?


----------



## mpwarrak

The problem is that the hogs are all bunched up.  Out of 100 hunters, one guy finds them all, the other 99 see nothing.  My friend found them on wednesday, said he counted 15.  Then he missed two shots at them...  I saw fresh sign since the rain in thick pines, hardwoods, mountain laurel, bottoms, and over the top of the big mountain range.  Its just going to be luck... 

It doesn't really matter where on the map you hunt, the animals roam the whole place.

Here's how I like to hunt pine log:  I park low, so that if I shoot something, it's a downhill drag.  I walk a good distance from the road (more than a half mile preferred), and sit somewhere with decent visibility for the first hour or so of daylight.  Then, I slowly sneak uphill, trying to visit a variety of terrain, pines, laurel, hardwoods.  If an old logging trail is available, take it for quieter stalking.  If  you find a game trail, follow it, uphill if possible or alongside. Aim to reach the top of the mountain / ridge by about 10-11 o-clock, then head back for the truck, faster, but a different way, making a circle.  (I can't tell how many animals I've gotten on this "back to the truck" route.)

Disclaimer: I wear a fully orange jacket AND orange hat!  I rarely bump into other hunters more than a half mile from the road, but you want to be safe!  Moving, even slowly, is more dangerous than sitting in a tree stand.

Discaimer #2.  With the method of hunting I just described, I guarantee you will see many more animals than sitting in one place.  Not only will you bump into moving animals, you will kick up bedded ones.  On public land I would say I see deer / hogs on 80% of my hunts.  That's great, but here's the problem:
You will not necessarily have more shooting opportunities!  
Most of the animals you see will be through thick brush, and / or running at top speed!  
My guess is, with this style hunting, you will see more animals, but get shots at about 20% of them.
Contrast that with probably 60% when hunting from a tree stand.

But it sure is fun, getting to see all that country, and the view from the top, and getting exercise, etc!


----------



## howee24

That pretty much describes exactly what i been doing. I dont have much experience but picked up knowledge from family over the years. I guess im just lacking in confidence. I appreciate it man


----------



## howee24

Who is the owner to this hyde? Wish it was me.


----------



## bfriendly

mpwarrak said:


> The problem is that the hogs are all bunched up.  Out of 100 hunters, one guy finds them all, the other 99 see nothing.  My friend found them on wednesday, said he counted 15.  Then he missed two shots at them...  I saw fresh sign since the rain in thick pines, hardwoods, mountain laurel, bottoms, and over the top of the big mountain range.  Its just going to be luck...
> 
> It doesn't really matter where on the map you hunt, the animals roam the whole place.
> 
> Here's how I like to hunt pine log:  I park low, so that if I shoot something, it's a downhill drag.  I walk a good distance from the road (more than a half mile preferred), and sit somewhere with decent visibility for the first hour or so of daylight.  Then, I slowly sneak uphill, trying to visit a variety of terrain, pines, laurel, hardwoods.  If an old logging trail is available, take it for quieter stalking.  If  you find a game trail, follow it, uphill if possible or alongside. Aim to reach the top of the mountain / ridge by about 10-11 o-clock, then head back for the truck, faster, but a different way, making a circle.  (I can't tell how many animals I've gotten on this "back to the truck" route.)
> 
> Disclaimer: I wear a fully orange jacket AND orange hat!  I rarely bump into other hunters more than a half mile from the road, but you want to be safe!  Moving, even slowly, is more dangerous than sitting in a tree stand.
> 
> Discaimer #2.  With the method of hunting I just described, I guarantee you will see many more animals than sitting in one place.  Not only will you bump into moving animals, you will kick up bedded ones.  On public land I would say I see deer / hogs on 80% of my hunts.  That's great, but here's the problem:
> You will not necessarily have more shooting opportunities!
> Most of the animals you see will be through thick brush, and / or running at top speed!
> My guess is, with this style hunting, you will see more animals, but get shots at about 20% of them.
> Contrast that with probably 60% when hunting from a tree stand.
> 
> But it sure is fun, getting to see all that country, and the view from the top, and getting exercise, etc!




Nailed it! Thats about the way I try to work it as well.........my entrance into the woods is Always dictated by the wind as I try to begin INTO it........I seldom have a game plan, I just love to walk and get the ticker pumping!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Check....*



howee24 said:


> Gotcha lol. I called this morning to see about goin in during the coming up dove hunt but the guy didnt seem to know what to tell me and it sounded like he was saying most if not all gates would be closed but im not sure what he was saying. He wasnt a gw. Been trying to catch one at the check station but no luck yet



The Waffle House-that is probably where they are hanging out...looking for desperado hunters...!!


----------



## bluemarlin

I've seen him driving the WMA a couple times and spoke with him Thursday morning for a bit. 

Seek and you will find.


----------



## Trutalk3

Yeah center fire caliber a have the primer in the center of the cartridge on the back for the firing pin to hit and rimfires primers are on the rim of the back end where it makes a lip the rim fires are 22lr 22 short 22 long 22 mag 17 hmr 17 hmr II


----------



## pnome

So, I might be going this weekend,  have we confirmed center-fire OK for this weekend?  Or should I bring the .22 mag?


----------



## rok

Anybody going to the special hunt next week?


----------



## bluemarlin

I plan on spending some time there. I already miss deer hunting.


----------



## kvfalcon

I'm hoping to get out on Monday and Tuesday in hopes of scaring up a coyote or hog.


----------



## chrisn1818

We went out there yesterday looking for a few doves on the dove fields or cut corn fields. Did not even see a bird but what surprised me more was the lack of hog sign. They must be up on the mountain because there just was not much sign at all down low.


----------



## pnome

kvfalcon said:


> I'm hoping to get out on *Monday* and Tuesday in hopes of scaring up a coyote or hog.



You best bring your long johns...

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://cdn.widgetserver.com/syndication/subscriber/InsertWidget.js"></script><script type="text/javascript">if (WIDGETBOX) WIDGETBOX.renderWidget('4edd365e-808a-4fd5-a5e5-a58278254ea5');</script>
<noscript>Get the The Weather Channel widget and many other great free widgets at Widgetbox! Not seeing a widget? (More info)</noscript>


----------



## kvfalcon

pnome said:


> You best bring your long johns...



Yeah I know the temps are going to get down there.  This might be a good excuse to check out the new Columbia outlet in Woodstock on my way home.


----------



## rok

chrisn1818 said:


> We went out there yesterday looking for a few doves on the dove fields or cut corn fields. Did not even see a bird but what surprised me more was the lack of hog sign. They must be up on the mountain because there just was not much sign at all down low.



That's not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## jbjammin

Are the food plots off of East Valley near Neel Lake and Sugar Hill Creek? I am studying the area on Google maps and noticed two large open areas.


----------



## bfriendly

jbjammin said:


> Are the food plots off of East Valley near Neel Lake and Sugar Hill Creek? I am studying the area on Google maps and noticed two large open areas.



There are some HUGE Plots up there as soon as you enter...I saw a lot of hog sign there last time out.............the gate is open til you get to the lake........if you park there and walk in another mile or so, there are several more Very large Fields..............if you walk down the road, try to get INTO the THICK Pine trees on your right going in...........its freaky, like Palmettos in FL

But its probably warmer than out in the open....................and the little piggies know this


----------



## jbjammin

bfriendly said:


> There are some HUGE Plots up there as soon as you enter...I saw a lot of hog sign there last time out.............the gate is open til you get to the lake........if you park there and walk in another mile or so, there are several more Very large Fields..............if you walk down the road, try to get INTO the THICK Pine trees on your right going in...........its freaky, like Palmettos in FL
> 
> But its probably warmer than out in the open....................and the little piggies know this


Thank you sir! I really appreciate the info. This is the exact reason I enjoy this forum.


----------



## gatopgun

Planning on it. Hoping the temp gets up past 30 and it's not raining. Is there anything special about the specialty hog hunt? Just online sign in and show up?


----------



## jbjammin

How did you guys do out there? Me and Rok put some miles under our boots and saw good sign but no pigs. Heard two shots all day. I bet with the pressure they were up the hill on the logging property.


----------



## mmcneil

We started low at daylight and found sign that was really fresh.  It had been made since the rain passed through.  Then made our way up higher and didnt find any sign, lots of wind and fog.  No pigs for us.  Heard 2-3 shots early.  Sounded like they were east of main road.


----------



## jbjammin

Same here. We hunted low after the rain and saw all of the fresh sign too. I wish we got to harvest one.


----------



## howee24

I got to go for a few hours saturday evening. Walking through some thick stuff i heard almost like a barking sound. Kneeled down to look through the pines and there went two of em through the thicket. Saw em once, then twice, tried to cut em off at the top of the hill, and they was nowhere to be found. Idk much about hogs but that noise seemed to be the equivalent to a deer blowing after they smell you. Do they have a warning sound they do like that?


----------



## jbjammin

Howee24 I heard the same noise. We were sitting on one of the corn fields. I thought I heard it from the direction across the river. I think we were close to them but the wind was swirling so much that we may have been winded before we even set up.


----------



## jimehrensperger

Did anybody else other than I sign one out. I couldn't believe all the fresh sign up there, hopefully they knock quite a few out during the February dog hunt. The area I have been doing most of my turkey and deer hunting is tore up from them I have been seeing them more and more.


----------



## jbjammin

We saw a lot of fresh sign too. There were tons of track along the creek. and the corn fields but no pigs. We followed some fresh track, and even found droppings.


----------



## jbjammin

You have a pic of the hog you got up there?


----------



## bfriendly

jbjammin said:


> You have a pic of the hog you got up there?



HELLOOOO!?!?!?  THIS^^^^^

Did you really just bump in to say you signed one out? No detailsNo No:

C'mon man, you KNOW you got All our attention at this point

Sup

BTW- I didnt get to go, but haven't seen squat for a while now.............I DO know where I'll go tomorrow or Wed though


----------



## bfriendly

howee24 said:


> I got to go for a few hours saturday evening. Walking through some thick stuff i heard almost like a barking sound. Kneeled down to look through the pines and there went two of em through the thicket. Saw em once, then twice, tried to cut em off at the top of the hill, and they was nowhere to be found. Idk much about hogs but that noise seemed to be the equivalent to a deer blowing after they smell you. Do they have a warning sound they do like that?



YEP....Bear too for that matter...........Once you hear it, you know you are BUSTED!

They WILL trust their Nose, more than Anything else.............they seem to freak out more if they smell you, than when they hear you or even if you know they are looking right at you. 

AWESOME you got to see some though


----------



## Sgt.USMC

I got a yote and a hog on Sunday. Story and pics to be posted late tonight after work...Ya hoo. Finally success!


----------



## jimehrensperger

bfriendly said:


> HELLOOOO!?!?!?  THIS^^^^^
> 
> Did you really just bump in to say you signed one out? No detailsNo No:
> 
> C'mon man, you KNOW you got All our attention at this point
> 
> Sup
> 
> BTW- I didnt get to go, but haven't seen squat for a while now.............I DO know where I'll go tomorrow or Wed though



Shot a decent sow up high on an old logging road, don't know how to post from my iPhone but can send a few pictures to somebody to post them I you want. She was in a group of 20-30 pigs. Small piglet busted me as I was trying setup on them and ran but the rest stayed put.


----------



## Sgt.USMC

Here are the pics of the Yote and the Hog I got on Sunday @ Pine Log. 
I got the yote at about 11:30 and the sow around 4:00. The yote walked up on me after I just woke up from a short nap. Believe it or not I was smoking and it came out of the laurel brush about 25 yds away. One quick shot behind the right ear and he never knew what hit him, he never took another step.
Working my way back towards my truck that afternoon I had just came out of some thick brush (making more noise than a busted chainsaw). Once I walked out of it about 50yds or so and as I crested a small rise I spotted the sow about 60yds away rootin' and diggin' around, I dropped to a knee and shot her high in the back dropping her on the spot.  I stayed in position waiting for her to expire and lit another smoke, then 10 yds from where she fell two black ones came over hill rootin' around in the dirt. I fired at one in front and missed. They bolted and I am glad I missed, it took everything I had to drag out the sow even after dressing her on the spot.
Aaahh CRAP.. now that I went through all this I don't know how put in the pics. I loaded the pics from my phone to my computer but the insert image link on here says to enter the URL???? I'll research this and put up pics ASAP...sorry


----------



## Sgt.USMC

...I hope this works...[/ATTACH]...


----------



## pnome

brijac said:


> Here are the pics of the Yote and the Hog I got on Sunday @ Pine Log.
> I got the yote at about 11:30 and the sow around 4:00. The yote walked up on me after I just woke up from a short nap. Believe it or not I was smoking and it came out of the laurel brush about 25 yds away. One quick shot behind the right ear and he never knew what hit him, he never took another step.
> Working my way back towards my truck that afternoon I had just came out of some thick brush (making more noise than a busted chainsaw). Once I walked out of it about 50yds or so and as I crested a small rise I spotted the sow about 60yds away rootin' and diggin' around, I dropped to a knee and shot her high in the back dropping her on the spot.  I stayed in position waiting for her to expire and lit another smoke, then 10 yds from where she fell two black ones came over hill rootin' around in the dirt. I fired at one in front and missed. They bolted and I am glad I missed, it took everything I had to drag out the sow even after dressing her on the spot.



Nice!  Congrats! Sounds like it was a dream of a Pine Log hog hunt for you.


----------



## bfriendly

pnome said:


> Nice!  Congrats! Sounds like it was a dream of a Pine Log hog hunt for you.



X2!!!! Woo Hooooo!!

AND You got a Black and White one!!!!

That is what I am after...........Of course I'll take any Pig Pinelog sends my Way..............But I have seen them a few times

Once,  I Did NOT pull the trigger on a B&W pig and another time we Never recovered one we shot

Thats a NICE PIG and She gonna Eat GOOOD!!!


----------



## bfriendly

brijac said:


> Here are the pics of the Yote and the Hog I got on Sunday @ Pine Log.
> I got the yote at about 11:30 and the sow around 4:00. The yote walked up on me after I just woke up from a short nap. Believe it or not I was smoking and it came out of the laurel brush about 25 yds away. One quick shot behind the right ear and he never knew what hit him, he never took another step.
> Working my way back towards my truck that afternoon I had just came out of some thick brush (making more noise than a busted chainsaw). Once I walked out of it about 50yds or so and as I crested a small rise I spotted the sow about 60yds away rootin' and diggin' around, I dropped to a knee and shot her high in the back dropping her on the spot.  I stayed in position waiting for her to expire and lit another smoke, then 10 yds from where she fell two black ones came over hill rootin' around in the dirt. I fired at one in front and missed. They bolted and I am glad I missed, it took everything I had to drag out the sow even after dressing her on the spot.
> Aaahh CRAP.. now that I went through all this I don't know how put in the pics. I loaded the pics from my phone to my computer but the insert image link on here says to enter the URL???? I'll research this and put up pics ASAP...sorry



That place will wear you out..........smart thing to take a nap and let things settle down a bit
Way to lay the smack down on that Yote!!


----------



## Sgt.USMC

Thanx guys... I think it was all just the luck of being in the right place at the right time. I live two miles from the back entrance and have been stalking the hogs since squirrel season opened back in August. And yes I have already eaten some of the tenderloin and it has no wild/gamey taste at all. It is leaner and somewhat "tougher" than store bought tenderloin but still good stuff.


----------



## mmcneil

Awesome job brijac!!  Ive hunted there for a couple years and haven't seen a pig yet. I know they are there, its just a matter of time before one of us screws up and we cross paths.


----------



## bfriendly

brijac said:


> Thanx guys... I think it was all just the luck of being in the right place at the right time. I live two miles from the back entrance and have been stalking the hogs since squirrel season opened back in August. And yes I have already eaten some of the tenderloin and it has no wild/gamey taste at all. It is leaner and somewhat "tougher" than store bought tenderloin but still good stuff.



NO NO My friend, Thats what you call Perciverance!(sp?)

Some call any hog at Pinelog LUCK, but I beg to differ......You WORKED for it and Props to you!!

Something Inside you(like your recent hunting trips) told you where to be and When to be there

Just save me a few


----------



## kvfalcon

I spent about 7 hours out there Friday morning attempting to call in Coyotes.  I managed to call in a Fox but let it go.  He/she came running like someone rang the dinner bell.  I was using a Knight & Hale manual distress call.  

I went in off of East Valley and walked out past all of the food plots and past the lake on the right.  After a few hours I steadily worked my way back toward the entrance, just taking my time and setting up off of the main road every several hundreds or to see if I could call one in.  I noticed in several spots that a Coyote had actually stepped in my boot print but didn't give it much thought.  I figure by now those savvy dogs have figured out that hunters likely represent an easy snack (discarded food items, etc.)  It wasn't until I saw fresh hog sign in my boot prints did I get excited.  

I managed to follow them into a thicket of bramble bushes.  It was slow going but I stayed after.  I finally came into a swampy bottom that was tore up with hog sign.  The area actually stunk but I never could figure out where the tracks came out of the bottom.  

I had walked in with a guy and his son early in the morning.  I heard one or both of them shoot at about 11:30 (total of 4 rounds).  I wonder if they found my elusive pig.


----------



## Sgt.USMC

bfriendly said:


> NO NO My friend, Thats what you call Perciverance!(sp?)
> 
> Some call any hog at Pinelog LUCK, but I beg to differ......You WORKED for it and Props to you!!
> 
> Something Inside you(like your recent hunting trips) told you where to be and When to be there
> 
> Just save me a few



Thanx "bfriendly" that means a lot coming from a legend like you. May God bless you and your family richly.


----------



## brandonsc

Went this past Friday evening didn't see any fresh hog sign aroun the dove field nor out the road next to the logging equipment. The board at the check stationed said that some of the gates will be open till January 31


----------

